# DEADLINE TODAY for Lemonade Conference



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I completely forgot about this and now need to decide whether to "participate ..."

Who is going live?

I think I have to decide before the clock strikes midnight!

https://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/26758


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We had to cancel our original conference due to all this pandemic. It is now all online . There is a fee. 
https://thelemonadeconference.com/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I completely forgot about this and now need to decide whether to "participate ..."
> 
> Who is going live?
> 
> ...


I'll be there! Of course, I won't be able to handle 18 hours of lectures for 3 days straight, (to say NOTHING about being able to be in several "lecture halls" at the same time!  ) But it is SUCH an incredible value considering that it stays in your library afterwards, so you can go and watch it all later!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> We had to cancel our original conference due to all this pandemic. It is now all online . There is a fee.
> https://thelemonadeconference.com/


Yes, it's IAABC and Fenzi Academy together, because BOTH the IAABC conference AND Fenzi Camp were canceled. The fee is $178 for the entire weekend, and you will never find this number of incredible speakers for this price anywhere else. I believe the spots left are all audit-only spots, but who cares? It's still worth every penny!!!

And this is THE.LAST.DAY.

Registration closes at midnight.


----------

